
SF Mayor Gavin Newsom Tweets His Way Into The Race For California Governor - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/21/sf-mayor-gavin-newsom-tweets-his-way-into-the-race-for-california-governor/
======
anigbrowl
This is interesting to me since he's my mayor. Of course both in Ca in general
and SF in particular, the main candidates have been known for months, the
announcement i just a formality.

It's notable how strong a statement the _selection_ of Twitter makes, though.
Marshall McLuhan rides again!

